# Do you have to pull the drive sheave(s) off a 10 30E to change "drive" belt?



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

I have another thread going about friction wheel, friction disk, etc. and curious that my issue, as someone else brought up, may be a worn belt. So a new one is coming and I'm trying to get ready; removing old, etc.

Am I correct in thinking that I have to remove the drive sheave(s) off the axle of the engine? I have the belt retainer arms out of the way, and the old belt, understandably, has a LITTLE slop in it, and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe I can use a screw driver and pry it up & over the sheave to get it off. But, I can't imagine getting the new one back on. The auger belt came off pretty easily.... (Of course).

Do I need to pull the sheave(s)? Is there a way to hold it in place while I try and remove the 9/16 bolt at the end of the axle shaft?

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

jaytpilk said:


> I have another thread going about friction wheel, friction disk, etc. and curious that my issue, as someone else brought up, may be a worn belt. So a new one is coming and I'm trying to get ready; removing old, etc.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that I have to remove the drive sheave(s) off the axle of the engine? I have the belt retainer arms out of the way, and the old belt, understandably, has a LITTLE slop in it, and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe I can use a screw driver and pry it up & over the sheave to get it off. But, I can't imagine getting the new one back on. The auger belt came off pretty easily.... (Of course).
> 
> ...


I pulled sheaves... Looking good


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

You need an impact gun for that. If you don't have one, jam a wood block in the impeller housing to hold it.

Usually, you don't need to remove any pulley to replace a belt.


----------

